# Raise Rainbird 5000 Sprinkers - Added Topsoil



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Hey guys - I added a hefty amount of topsoil to my yard in prep of a full blown reno.

I've noticed that lots of my sprinkler heads are now way too low.

I watched this video by @wardconnor 





Can't find online where to buy these though.

Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Lowes/ menards should have those without paying for shipping. Maybe SiteOne too.

If you want to pay for shipping of a $1 part. https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/products/lawn-irrigation/fittings/shrub-sticks-nipples


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

g-man said:


> Lowes/ menards should have those without paying for shipping. Maybe SiteOne too.
> 
> If you want to pay for shipping of a $1 part. https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/products/lawn-irrigation/fittings/shrub-sticks-nipples


You sir should have a tips jar section in your signature. Seriously you help so many people that I wish we could just drop some change in a jar every now and again!

It doesn't matter if Lowe's states that they are for Orbit right? Assuming all that matters is that the 1/2 inch connection to the pipes.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It doesn't matter. It is all pipe thread. I actually need to buy some to fix two heads. I went to Menards yesterday and forgot about it.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I bought those at The Home Depot. You can also use a straight pipe with a coupler. Just added cost.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Hey bud! We spoke on IG. Used your method for the first one then realized the install was done on funny pipe. Just had to dig em out put some soil under them and get them up. Today is seed down day.

Just hand raked 6500 SQ feet for 4 hours. Taking a break.


----------

